# Miralax and Dulcolax Concerns



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, this is a 2-part post. Sorry it is so long, but I am very curious about both of these things.First, has anyone ever gotten a rash or itchy skin while on Miralax? My doctor has me on a high dose, about 4 capfuls a day...but I've only been taking about half that because the gas and bloating are so awful, and I can't handle it in class and at work. Also, it isn't doing anything - I still have to take dulcolax and use enemas to get anything to come out. My doctor told me to continue taking the Miralax until my next appointment with her, which is this coming Tuesday. However - I have noticed over the last couple of days, in the evening I have felt very itchy. I didn't think much of it because it's cooling off so I'm usually wearing sweats...but today it was warm in my dorm so after I took a shower I was wearing shorts and a tee shirt for a little while. I was feeling itchy and looked in the mirror and have a red rash that almost looks like a bad sunburn on the backs of my legs, the front of my ankles, my arms, stomach and chest. And when I scratch it, there are lines left behind from where I scratched.I don't know if it's related to the miralax but I was wondering if this has happened to anyone else?And second, the dulcolax. I went to this new gastro a few weeks ago because I'm away at school and my standby methods of going to the bathroom have been working less and less. I was using Dulcolax, and it was the only thing helping me go, but I was having to increase the dosage and it was working less and less (WHEN it worked). But recently, every time I have taken the dulcolax it has reacted very badly with me and I usually end up doubled over in pain, on the toilet with my head in a bucket...all for a tiny bowel movement that does nothing to relieve my constipation. I have also noticed the past several times I've taken dulcolax I have bits of blood mixed in with my stool, or bloody mucus. My stools are not huge or rock solid, and if I have to go, I can go (the problem is nothing ever gets down far enough for me to feel like I need to go), so I don't think it's hemorrhoids. I've noticed with Miralax and Dulcolax combined there is less terrible pain, but today for example: I hadn't taken dulcolax in a week add i've been using enemas and the miralax every day instead but was so bloated I couldn't stand it anymore, so I took ONE dulcolax last night as opposed to my usual dose of much more than that, had a stomach ache this morning, and then later in the afternoon felt a little crampy but what came out instead was a glob of mucus with blood mixed in. This has happened on more than one occasion. I scared now every time I take the dulcolax. I was wondering if anyone else has developed an adverse reaction to dulcolax over time?I have a colonoscopy in a week so hopefully I will get some answers about the blood then, but in the meantime I was wondering if anyone else has had this.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

AliKaye said:


> I was using Dulcolax, and it was the only thing helping me go, but I was having to increase the dosage and it was working less and less (WHEN it worked).


I was actually just coming on here to ask something about this. Does anyone know what dosage of Dulcolax it's safe to take? I increased to three tablets a few years ago, which worked until recently provided I only took it now and again. Now, though, even three tablets isn't working and I'm wondering if I can up it to four in an emergency? Obviously it's a slippery slope and I don't want to have to keep doing this, but in an emergency it's good to know that _something's_ going to work.


----------

